#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-02
<dholbach> good morning
<bdrung> dholbach: edit patch doesn't seem to fit into sponsor-patch
<dholbach> bdrung: I don't understand
<bdrung> dholbach: sponsor-patch is the name for the script that i am writing for the reviewers team
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I'm sorry, I still don't understand
<dholbach> what does "fit into" mean in this context
<bdrung> sponsor-patch has to apply the downloaded patch, but edit-patch is designed for editing a patch
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> maybe it needs some kind of option
<dholbach> like -n for "non-interactive" or something
<dholbach> mvo would know better than I do if this makes sense
<dholbach> maybe you can have a chat with him?
<bdrung> k
 * dholbach hugs bdrung
<dholbach> awesome
<bdrung> dholbach: sponsor-patch will be a eierlegende Wollmilchsau
<dholbach> bdrung: really? doesn't it just have one task?
<bdrung> dholbach: it can be used for sponsoring (SRUs, merge), too
<dholbach> ah ok
<bdrung> dholbach: at least sponsoring SRUs works already
<dholbach> nice
<bdrung> dholbach: sponsor-patch has already 400 loc
<dholbach> holy cow
<dholbach> thanks for your work on this
<aftabraja3> hi
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-04
<dholbach> good morning
<MWelchUK_work_> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi MWelchUK_work_
<MWelchUK_work_> dholbach, is there anything I can do to speed up an update to fix bug #524366 for 10.04?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524366 in gzip (Fedora) (and 1 other project) "Regression: CRC error an i386 (affects: 19) (dups: 1) (heat: 113)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524366
<dholbach> MWelchUK_work_: I'll ask in #ubuntu-devel for somebody to review the branch
<dholbach> that's all I can do
<MWelchUK_work_> This regression has been known about since nearly 2 months now.
<MWelchUK_work_> That would be great.
<dholbach> can you join #ubuntu-devel?
<MWelchUK_work_> yup.
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-05
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session: Fixing Small Ubuntu Bugs in 18 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-08-06
<dholbach> good morning!
